# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Neff] Κλείδωσε ο μεντεσες της πόρτας του φούρνου

## George nikolo

Καλησπέρα ! Μήπως κάποιο μέλος του foroum γνωρίζει εάν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι σε , πόρτα που έβγαλα κ καθάρισα , όταν πήγα να την βάλω κλείδωσε ο μεντεσες προσ τα πάνω  . ( Η πόρτα είναι η συρόμενη που κατεβαίνει κ μπαίνει μέσα ) Στο μανουαλ λέει να καλέσω τεχνικό .. Εάν κάποιος γνωρίζει με κάποιο τρόπο να επαναφέρω τον μεντεσέ ..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8A5UU-3Yv0
Μπας και βοηθήσουν οι λεπτομέρειες του βίντεο , και η σειρά της διαδικασίας.

----------

